# help!! Puppy whining....



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

hi can anyone help? Had new puppy couple of weeks and whenever myself or my partner leave the room or if he's left for even the shortest time he whines loudly. Tried leaving toys and other things but don't know what else to xxxx


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there,

Your puppy should get better in time when he's left but you must not give in to him when you leave him. Just turn your back and go out. 
It's OK you're not being cruel.

It's hard to do but you must be firm.

Hope this is some help.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

have you got a old jumper with your scent on it ???
put that in the puppies bed for now might help 
and you can just leave him even just go out the front door then after short while go back dont fuss him until he carms down then do it over and over making the time longer and longer.
but like hammy hamster said it just a matter of time


----------



## noonin (Jan 6, 2008)

I know how hard it was for me to stop my puppy whining, but they need to leanr that when they cry you dont come runnng, else thats when you can get serious problems with seperation when they are older! It does get better, I promise =)


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for replies. Its good of you all to give encouragment. It is mostly that I'm feeling guilty because I feel I'm upsetting him xxxx


----------



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

we had this too you may have seen our post about the dog crying at night! he now sleeps through the night which is great now that im back at work! he still cries when one of us leaves the room even when someone else is with him but when we are all together he just settles and sleeps! but the key is not to give in! i never went into him when he cried and its a lot better!
what type of dog is it?


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Make sure you do not fuss him when you leave...i.e. say goodbye, cuddles, strokes etc. Just go out. Do the same when you come back...no fussing to say hello, I know it's hard to do, but ignore him for at least 10 mins. Otherwise you will just encourage the behaviour. He could also be picking up on your stress/guilt about leaving him...act as normal as you can!  If you continue on the vein he should soon learn that there is nothing to stress about.
Good Luck!

Breda


----------



## pinkminx (Jan 22, 2008)

Our puppy used to whine when we left the room, still does a little as he is young but has got a lot better. I agree that the less fuss the better, leave the room without setting the puppy up for you leaving, try controlled timing, leave for five minutes, then increase to ten, before you can leave for longer. When you return praise the dog but try not to make a big fuss a pat on the head and 'good boy/girl' will suffice. Then carry on as normal otherwise the dog will start making a huge fuss at the slightest departure. 

As the dog begins to calm down it is recommended that you ignore the dog for ten minutes before departure and ten minutes after your return, that way the dog becomes to accept your coming and going as normal activity. 

Hope this helps


----------



## eshookry (Feb 8, 2008)

I adopted a "speagle" last Oct and when we first left him at home (as my partner and I work) he would whine all day and basically call out to anyone and everyone. We started with toys and that didnt last for very long but is worth a try. You can buy a Kong that retains biscuits and as they roll it around, the biscuits drop out. That will keep him busy for a while.
2nd thing we tried was a herbal mixture from the vet which is supposed to calm him (as it may be seperation anxiety). The only thing to watch out for is if his stool becomes loose continuously, then you will have to stop the herbal remedy. 3rd thing was to leave anything that has your scent on it as it may be a security issue with the dog. Other than that, I am pretty much out of ideas myself.


----------

